# protank 4 or smock tv4



## cumulonimbus (1/6/16)

Hi guys

As the title states I'm torn between the two, any suggestions on which one to go for, anyone own either that can give me their opinion ?i like blowing clouds but I'm more of a flavor chaser


----------



## Stosta (1/6/16)

cumulonimbus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As the title states I'm torn between the two, any suggestions on which one to go for, anyone own either that can give me their opinion ?i like blowing clouds but I'm more of a flavor chaser


Personally I'm really looking forward to the Protank 4. I'm also more of a flavour tank person, and the Subtank/Toptanks have always done well in this department. I think the Protank 4 is a step towards cloudier builds with the dual coil builds, but hopefully it will retain the flavour given by its predecessors. But until I have one in hand I suppose I couldn't receommend either at this point in time!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

If you hang on for 24 hours I will test my Protank 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cumulonimbus (1/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you hang on for 24 hours I will test my Protank 4.
> View attachment 56188



Please do as I'm picking up either that or rfv 4 on Friday


----------

